# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Luxury villas in Bali

## Medialine

Villa Istana Bali resides on a southwestern tip of the island, Indonesia, in an area named The Bukit. This five suite estate overlooks white sand beaches and a lagoon abundant with sea life and coral, and at night, magical sunsets.
The Istana is a gated property comprised of two swimming pools, a relaxation bale, the main house, the self-contained, single-storey master suite, and a childrens wing located above the staff service area. A dedicated team of over 20 professional staff makes this magnificent luxury villa your home in the Island of the Gods.

Villa Istana Bali | Bali | Indonesia

----------

